# What's your favorite color ? :)



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just for fun! LOL, what's your favorite color?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Gee you must be bored, Lindsey.
My favorite color is _*GREEN*_


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

You're supposed to put that on the poll!  :lol: Weird we have the same favorite color though


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

i did put it on the poll.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Stupid computer won't let me send any PMs.
:GAAH:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oooh, us Alpine breeders/lovers have one thing in common, we all like GREEN! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Mine is Blue!


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

teal


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

purple


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

PURPLE FOREVER!!:clap::greengrin::thumb::shades::stars::leap::hi5:arty::wahoo::lol::-D


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I saw this thread and started thinking, "Cou blanc is probably my favorite, but I love a light chamoisee." :lol: Mint green is probably my favorite overall, but I like colors in the blue family more than other greens.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

ariella42 said:


> i saw this thread and started thinking, "cou blanc is probably my favorite, but i love a light chamoisee." :lol: Mint green is probably my favorite overall, but i like colors in the blue family more than other greens.


:rofl:


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I thought it was goat colors as well. This is, after all, a goat list and they come in many colors.....:slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought it was goat colors too! :ROFL: I was like, "I really love pied colors, and a splashy chamoisee ain't bad either" :lol:


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Darn it wont let me post mine as I use black & red but they always have to be together


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

ORANGE!!!! :clap:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Purple elephants! lol i like to be random.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Pink only recently became my favorite color a couple of years ago. Stuff has been going down, and for some reason pink makes me feel both feminine, and strong. I love to wear it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My favorite goat color is probably chocolate chamoisee or light buckskin.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Goat color is a black and white paint Boer.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Pink
Purple
Orange
Green
Blue

I couldnt decide on just one :GAAH: :greengrin:


----------

